# Greek at Seminary



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

I have finished one semester of attic greek at the University of Memphis and will be continuing through 4 semesters to meet requirements. I hope to be attending seminary upon graduation. Looking at seminary websites, it seems the general course is two semesters of greek instruction and an exegesis class which is, I suppose, equivalent to an advanced greek class. I also have noticed that one can test out of greek or at least take some sort of placment test. If I have these 4 semesters under my belt, is it likely that I can save myself both introductory greek courses upon arrival at seminary? I understand that the attic greek will sort of flow(?) into the koine by the end of the 4 semesters and I'm hoping to enter into the exegesis class after vigorous study over the next year or two...

What do you seminary gentlemen think?
Too ambitious?
Will this be the result----


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 12, 2006)

Jason,

At WSC we require 4 semesters of Greek. You can get an idea of Greek I and II courses by looking at Steve Baugh's  Greek Primer  and  Reader in 1 John. 

Greek III is a little more advanced and almost no one tests out of Greek IV because it's an exegesis course. You wouldn't want to miss the opportunity to study with Dr Baugh anyway.

We encourage pre-sem students to study Greek (and Hebrew! - if the University doesn't have a Jewish Studies program, see if you can find a local Rabbi, that's how they learned Hebrew when I was in University) if possible before they come. This will open up your schedule considerably since 20 credits in the first year (out of 30+) are Greek and Hebrew. 

We've had a number of students test out of at least some of the Greek and Hebrew.

See  this on preparing for seminary.

Here is our  prospective student  page.

Testing out of Greek/Hebrew allows students to take electives that they would not normally be able to take and to do advanced studies (e.g., directed research and seminars such as Aramaic or Latin or Historical Theology) and really take advantage of the opportunities presented by seminary.

Have you seen the WSC  video? For info on WSC email Mark MacVeyat:
[email protected]

Here is the  faculty.

You are welcome to email  me off-list.

rsc



> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> I have finished one semester of attic greek at the University of Memphis and will be continuing through 4 semesters to meet requirements. I hope to be attending seminary upon graduation. Looking at seminary websites, it seems the general course is two semesters of greek instruction and an exegesis class which is, I suppose, equivalent to an advanced greek class. I also have noticed that one can test out of greek or at least take some sort of placment test. If I have these 4 semesters under my belt, is it likely that I can save myself both introductory greek courses upon arrival at seminary? I understand that the attic greek will sort of flow(?) into the koine by the end of the 4 semesters and I'm hoping to enter into the exegesis class after vigorous study over the next year or two...
> 
> What do you seminary gentlemen think?
> ...



[Edited on 6-12-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW!
Let me take some time this evening to look through this great info!
I'll get back with you......
.......Are you trying to get me to go to CALIFORNIA? (insert smiley biting his fingernails in fear here)


 thx


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> I have finished one semester of attic greek at the University of Memphis and will be continuing through 4 semesters to meet requirements. I hope to be attending seminary upon graduation. Looking at seminary websites, it seems the general course is two semesters of greek instruction and an exegesis class which is, I suppose, equivalent to an advanced greek class. I also have noticed that one can test out of greek or at least take some sort of placment test. If I have these 4 semesters under my belt, is it likely that I can save myself both introductory greek courses upon arrival at seminary? I understand that the attic greek will sort of flow(?) into the koine by the end of the 4 semesters and I'm hoping to enter into the exegesis class after vigorous study over the next year or two...
> 
> What do you seminary gentlemen think?
> ...



Jason,

I've commented on this before, and you might find this helpful:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16563

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=14945#pid208969

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4583

Something on internet language tools:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5909#pid70363

Basically, if you do a good amount of Classical (Attic) Greek work (and 4 semesters would qualify in myh mind), you should be able to sit down and take a seminary Greek 1 or Greek 2 exam and score in the 90s. That will pass you out of those courses. I was able to do that (but I had more experience than that), but so was a friend of mine who is at Covenant who had 4 or 5 semesters at Grove City College.

The Exegesis class is usually required, since it is more than just language. But the bottom line is:


Koine is much easier than Attic
If you are diligent, you can learn enough
You can pass out of the initial Greek classes
[/list=1]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> WOW!
> Let me take some time this evening to look through this great info!
> I'll get back with you......
> ...



Or you could just come a couple of hours south to RTS Jackson!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 12, 2006)

When I first went to Bible College (right out of High School) and decided I was "going off to work for the Lord..."  I decided I wanted to go the high road. 

Personally, if you believe you can do it, I would suggest going through an Introduction to biblical Languages first (semester 1) and then choosing which one you want to be an expert in. I chose Greek.

After that first semester, I decided i wanted to minor in biblical languages. I took a straigth 4 years of Greek study, including summer school. When I got to Seminary, the guys going there for thier MDIV had not taken a lick of it, and I was 4 years into it already. That made things very easy.

My counselor in Bible College advised against doing that because of the work load. But if you think you can handle that load, then I would encoruage everyone going into the Ministry to not only "take" some Greek and Hebrew, but become rather proficient in it, at the least. And then I would encourage them to use thier Language Bible's for devotions as they are able and have the time to work through passages.

Parsing can be fun!!


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> ...


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 12, 2006)

Come on out. The weather if fine. I mean it's REALLY FINE. 

Beyond that, there's a really terrific seminary in Escondido. It's got an outstanding faculty, well, except for that Clark character. 

Cheers,

rsc



> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> WOW!
> Let me take some time this evening to look through this great info!
> I'll get back with you......
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by R. Scott Clark_
> Come on out. The weather if fine. I mean it's REALLY FINE.
> 
> Beyond that, there's a really terrific seminary in Escondido. It's got an outstanding faculty, well, except for that Clark character.
> ...


The weather is really fine. I miss it. If the Lord so wills I will retire in that area. If He grants me faith the fraction of the size of a mustard seed then I've thought about attending seminary there (I need the faith for a lot of reasons but tolerating Dr. Clark would take very little in my estimation).


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a strange one with regard to weather....if the temp. is over 65, I'm hot! 
Those of us with severe bronchial asthma tend to like the cooler temps. The ideal temp. is 32, that way you always have a chance of beautiful snow!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 13, 2006)

My asthma-like condition cleared right up when we moved here in '97. Chicago and Jackson were not good for me. 

The dry air has been wonderful. Having grown up in the soup bowl that is the Missouri Valley (along the Missouri River) I never knew what it was like not to have the Dakota winds impeding my progress or to breathe watery air (usually from the Gulf Coast) that didn't require gills. 

We see an occasional mosquito. I can always tell when I'm east of the Rockies again: I have to clean the bugs off my windshield. 

rsc



> _Originally posted by Formerly At Enmity_
> I'm a strange one with regard to weather....if the temp. is over 65, I'm hot!
> Those of us with severe bronchial asthma tend to like the cooler temps. The ideal temp. is 32, that way you always have a chance of beautiful snow!


----------

